# Cool site.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is a link to a neat site.They have lots of lighting effects.Some impractical for our uses but with a few tweaks you smart peeps might get some ideas.Be sure to look at the interesting stuff area as well.

http://tesladownunder.com/index.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool stuff.  Too dangerous for me, though.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

oh boy am i gonna get introuble with that stuff


----------

